# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Nokkajunien museointi

## Markku K

> Päätöstä ei ole vielä tehty. On mahdollista, että tehdään vain välttämätöntä korjausta ja poistetaan sitten ensimmäisenä, kun uusia junia tulee.


Kun kaksi nokkajunaa aikanaan museoidaan, niin *pyytäisin jo nyt foorumilaisilta ideoita  mihin junat sijoitetaan "museoiduksi" *  
Tilan lämpötilan on syytä pysyä plussalla talvellakin.
Metrovarikolla ei nähtävästi ole tilaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun kaksi nokkajunaa aikanaan museoidaan, niin *pyytäisin jo nyt foorumilaisilta ideoita  mihin junat sijoitetaan "museoiduksi" *  
> Tilan lämpötilan on syytä pysyä plussalla talvellakin.
> Metrovarikolla ei nähtävästi ole tilaa.


Kampin kääntöraiteelle (Töölön suuntaan vievä) tilapäisesti, jos parempaa ei keksitä.

Parasta olisi pitää nokkajunat museojunina, joita ajettaisiin teemapäivinä tai jopa joka päivä jollain rajoitetulla osuudella.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Kun kaksi nokkajunaa aikanaan museoidaan, niin pyytäisin jo nyt foorumilaisilta ideoita  mihin junat sijoitetaan "museoiduksi"
> Tilan lämpötilan on syytä pysyä plussalla talvellakin.
> Metrovarikolla ei nähtävästi ole tilaa.





> Kampin kääntöraiteelle (Töölön suuntaan vievä) tilapäisesti, jos parempaa ei keksitä.
> 
> Parasta olisi pitää nokkajunat museojunina, joita ajettaisiin teemapäivinä tai jopa joka päivä jollain rajoitetulla osuudella.


Samaa mieltä ultrixin kanssa, Kampin käännöllähän on kolme raidetta joten vaikka niistä olisi yksi käytössä 101-104:n säilytysraiteena niin siellä pystyisi tarvittaessa; poikkeustilanteissa ym käydä kääntymässä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itse ehdottaisin museovaunujen säilytykseen Vallilan halleja. Niissä lienee tyhjää tilaa myös joidenkin ratikoiden säilytykseen.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Itse ehdottaisin museovaunujen säilytykseen Vallilan halleja. Niissä lienee tyhjää tilaa myös joidenkin ratikoiden säilytykseen.


Miten kaksi metrovaunua saataisiin kuljetettua Vallilan halleille ja miten ne mahtuisivat vielä hallin ovista sisään? Ja haluaisiko HKL-RL halliin metroja?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten kaksi metrovaunua saataisiin kuljetettua Vallilan halleille ja miten ne mahtuisivat vielä hallin ovista sisään?



Sori, korjaus: Takoitin Vallilan *makasiineja* eli Pasilan konepajaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun kaksi nokkajunaa aikanaan museoidaan, niin *pyytäisin jo nyt foorumilaisilta ideoita  mihin junat sijoitetaan "museoiduksi" *  
> Tilan lämpötilan on syytä pysyä plussalla talvellakin.
> Metrovarikolla ei nähtävästi ole tilaa.


Olisi kai tarpeen kysyä myös että kuka ne omistaisi. Jos kaupunginmuseo, niin raitiotiemuseo olisi varmaan paras paikka. Jos HKL, niin metrovarikko tai jokin asema jolla on ylimääräinen sivuraide, esim Kamppi. Voisiko jokin Helsingin kaupungin ulkopuolinen taho ottaa sen haltuun ja museoida sen? Rautatiemuseo, jolloin sijoituspaikka olisi Hyvinkää? Tai ABB, jolloin se vietäisiin Pitskuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Voisiko jokin Helsingin kaupungin ulkopuolinen taho ottaa sen haltuun ja museoida sen? Rautatiemuseo, jolloin sijoituspaikka olisi Hyvinkää?


Minulla on semmonen tunne että rautatiemuseo ei noita halua harteilleen. Ensiks, noi on metroja, toiseks siellä ei ole yhtään liikaa sisätilaa vapaana ja kolmanneks museon homma nyt on mitä on ja kaikkea muutakuin asjanmukaisuustoimintaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi kai tarpeen kysyä myös että kuka ne omistaisi.


Mielestäni paras ratkaisu on, että kalusto museoidaan toimintakuntoisena ja siten, että sitä voi myös käyttää ja käytetään tilausliikenteessä ja erilaisissa juhlatilaisuuksissa ja tapahtumissa. Näinhän usein maailmalla on.

Usein liikennelaitokset tai niiden omistajat ovat tavalla tai toisella museokalustosta vastuussa. Joko niin, että kalusto (ja museo) on suoraan laitoksen omaisuutta tai sitten se on yhdistyksessä tai säätiössä, joka toimii tiiviissä yhteistyössä laitoksen kanssa. Näin turvataan se, että käytettävissä ovat joskus kalliit mutta lähes aina vaikeasti ylläpidettävät resusrssit, jotka raideliikennekalustolle ovat kuitenkin välttämättömät. Tarkoitan tällä mm. erilaisia työkoneita ja työkaluja kuin myös tiloja.

HKL:n nykyiset raitiovaunujen kunnostus- ja käyttöhankkeet ovat oikea tapa järjestää asia. Myös sen tyyppinen yhteistoiminta kuin Stadin ratikat Oy ja 339 on hyvä ratkaisu, jolla on saatu ulkopuolista rahoitusta. Se on toimiva siksi, että vaunu on rataverkolla ja käytössä ja sen ylläpito hoituu HKL:n organisaation ja tilojen sekä laitteiden ansiosta.

Kaluston luovuttaminen Kaupunginmuseolle on ollut virhe sen vuoksi, ettei Kaupunginmuseolla ole rahaa, taitoa tai mitään muutakaan resursseja huolehtia kalustosta, kun museon toiminta on muuten aivan erilaista. Sama olisi tilanne kaikkien muidenkin tahojen kanssa. Kysymys olisi käytännössä vain hitaasta romuttamisesta. Olen nähnyt Rautatiemuseon homehtuneen Dm8-junan, Turun Maakuntamuseolle luovutetut raitiovaunut puliukkojen rikkomina taivasalla, Kaupunginmuseolle luovutettuja HKL:n museovaunuja rapistumassa milloin missäkin nurkissa. Rehellisempää on myöntää, ettei kalustoa haluta säilyttää - silloin asiaan voi puuttua, nyt ei, kun kalusto muka säilytetään.

Tosiasiassahan museotoiminta ei ole taloudellisessa mielessä käytännössä minkään arvoista kun sitä verrataan joukkoliikenteen koko talouteen. Sen sijaan sen mainos- ja imagoarvo on niin suuri, ettei millään maksetulla kampanjalla vastaavaa saavuteta. Kysymys on aivan puhtaasti tahdosta - joka Suomessa usein puuttuu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni paras ratkaisu on, että kalusto museoidaan toimintakuntoisena ja siten, että sitä voi myös käyttää ja käytetään tilausliikenteessä ja erilaisissa juhlatilaisuuksissa ja tapahtumissa. Näinhän usein maailmalla on.


Eikö niitä nokkajunia ole 3 erillistä yksikköä?

Tuli vain mieleen, että silloinhan niitä voisi jakaa eri "tarvitsijoiden" kesken.




> Kaluston luovuttaminen Kaupunginmuseolle on ollut virhe sen vuoksi, ettei Kaupunginmuseolla ole rahaa, taitoa tai mitään muutakaan resursseja huolehtia kalustosta, kun museon toiminta on muuten aivan erilaista.


Helsingin kaupungin raitiotiemuseon toiminnan voisi pelastaa ainoastaan jonkinlainen "ryhtiliike". Käytännössä se vaatisi isommat ja paremmat tilat joltain muulta varikolta tai vapaalta paikalta. Toiminta-ajatusta pitäisi laajentaa koskemaan myös muuta kaupunkijoukkoliikennettä. Sellainen museo kuin mitä Tukholmassa on olisi jo jotain.

t. Rainer

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Sellainen museo kuin mitä Tukholmassa on olisi jo jotain.


Ainakin alkuun nyt museoituja vaunuja sarjasta 101-106. Tukholmassahan on museoitu erinäisten tahojen toimesta vanhoja Tunnelbanan-vaunuja. Museojuna käsittää tällä hetkellä kokoonpanon C2+C3+C2+C2, olemassa on myös C4 talletettuna ja kaksi kappaletta C13-vaunua joita käytetään kun liikennöidään vihreällä linjalla. Lisäksi yksi C5"silverpilen" pelastettiin Örnsköldvikistä ja on olemassa mahdollisuus että sitä tultaisiin näkemään museoajossa TB-verkolla.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Miten olisi joukkoliikennetoimijoiden ja museoviraston yhteisenä hankkeena joukkoliikennemuseo Itä-Helsinkiin metrovarikon yhteyteen? Jokerin kiskoillesiirtymisen myötä sinne saisi myös raitiotieyhteyden.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Turun Maakuntamuseolle luovutetut raitiovaunut puliukkojen rikkomina taivasalla


Eiköhän kyseessä ole sittemmin edesmenneelle Turun tekniikan museoyhdistykselle lahjoitetut vaunut, jotka makasivat ulkona nk. Kasarmialueella 1970-luvun alkuvuosina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän kyseessä ole sittemmin edesmenneelle Turun tekniikan museoyhdistykselle lahjoitetut vaunut, jotka makasivat ulkona nk. Kasarmialueella 1970-luvun alkuvuosina.


Vaunut olivat kasarmialueella, joten sitten kyse oli museoyhdistyksen vaunuista.

Minusta niiden tuho oli suuri sääli, sillä kokoelma oli hyvin kattava ja siellä taivasalla oli myös työkoneita, muistaakseni pyöräkertasorvi ainakin.

Mutta tämäkin kokemus on vain kovettanut minua nykyiseen kantaani: Suomi ei ole ansainnut ainuttakaan toimivaa liikennemuseota, joten olkaamme ilman. Yksityishenkilöt kyllä entisöivät ja vaalivat innolla henkilöautoja, joten ne ovat tärkeimpiä niin historiassa kuin ovat nykyhetkessäkin. No, meni off-topiciksi, anteeksi...

Antero

----------


## Saaresi

> Mielestäni paras ratkaisu on, että kalusto museoidaan toimintakuntoisena ja siten, että sitä voi myös käyttää ja käytetään tilausliikenteessä ja erilaisissa juhlatilaisuuksissa ja tapahtumissa. Näinhän usein maailmalla on.


Yhdyn täysin Anteron ehdotukseen.

Olisi aivan mahtavaa, jos tämä uusi kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, joka tulee automaattimetron myötä, sallisi myös nokkajunilla ajon vanhoilla kulunvalvontalaitteilla myös uudessa rataosassa (RL-MK?)
Nokkajuniin luulisi olevan todella työläs projekti asentaa samat uudet kulunvalvontajärjestelmät, joita peruskorjattuihin M100-sarjan juniin tullaan asentamaan.

Nokkajunat voisi kunnostaa ulkoisesti myös vapaaehtoista talkootoimintaa hyödyntäen, mikäli se on mahdollista. Sillä ei lie väliä onko junassa alkuperäinen vaihtosuuntaaja vai nykyinen vaihtosuuntaaja, joka löytyy myös sarjajunista, kunhan ulkonäkö ja perusominaisuudet (ovet, penkit, matkustamo, osittain myös ohjaamo) pidettäisiin mahdollisimman alkuperäisinä.

Suurin pulma lienee juuri tilan puutteessa. Kampin kääntöraidekin lie liian kostea paikka kaluston pitkäaikaiselle säilömiselle.

----------


## MCW

Osaako joku konkari kertoa edeltäjien M1-M6 tarkan kohtalon vaunuittain? Aiottiinko näitä museoida enemmän kuin yhden ohjaamon verran?

----------


## Markku K

Nokkajunat samassa vuorossa  :Exclamation:  http://www.seisake.net

----------


## Compact

> Osaako joku konkari kertoa edeltäjien M1-M6 tarkan kohtalon vaunuittain?


Tästä voi aloittaa: www.raitio.org

----------


## bussitietäjä

Mielenkiinnosta kysyn että onkos m101-106 vielä käytössä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielenkiinnosta kysyn että onkos m101-106 vielä käytössä?


Ne jäivät pois käytöstä jo ennen länsimetron liikenteen alkamista.

----------


## Saaresi

Mikähän mahtaa olla nokkajunien nykytila ja lähitulevaisuus?

Onko niitä pidetty ajokuntoisina varikon perukoilla, vai ovatko aloittaneet varhaiseläkkeen?

----------


## MaZo

> Mielenkiinnosta kysyn että onkos m101-106 vielä käytössä?





> Mikähän mahtaa olla nokkajunien nykytila ja lähitulevaisuus?
> 
> Onko niitä pidetty ajokuntoisina varikon perukoilla, vai ovatko aloittaneet varhaiseläkkeen?


103-104 ja 105-106 ovat säilytyshallissa yhtenä junana ainakin ulkonaisesti ajokuntoisina. Viimeisen näkemän perusteella niitä pidetään jatkuvasti päällä, koska ilmeisesti herättelyssä on muuten haasteita (junat on laputettu sammuttamis kielloilla).
101-102 on jo aiemmin todetusti M100 peruskorjauksessa uudistettavan ohjaamon ja ohjaamopäädyn matkustamon makettina. A-vaunun ohjaamo on siis purettu ja tilalle on rakennettu puumalli uudistetusta osasta. On varmaan vielä palautettavissa ajokuntoon, jos halua riittää, mutta työtä se kyllä vaatii.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Entä mikä on nykyinen tilanne Nokkajunilla?

----------


## 8.6

Nokkajuna pitäisi kyllä ehdottomasti museoida. Se on ainutlaatuinen juna koko maailmassa. Taajuusmuuttajakäyttö on merkittävimpiä saavutuksia junien ja koko liikenteen kehityksessä.

----------


## MaZo

> Entä mikä on nykyinen tilanne Nokkajunilla?


Ne ovat syrjässä, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi tallessa. Minun tietääkseni suunnitelmaa niiden hävittämiseksi ei ole ainakaan vielä esitetty.
Museoinnissa on haasteena asiallisen säilytyspaikan löytäminen, kun kalustoa kohta taas tulee viiden M300 junan verran lisää.

----------


## APH

> Ne ovat syrjässä, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi tallessa. Minun tietääkseni suunnitelmaa niiden hävittämiseksi ei ole ainakaan vielä esitetty.
> Museoinnissa on haasteena asiallisen säilytyspaikan löytäminen, kun kalustoa kohta taas tulee viiden M300 junan verran lisää.


Jos ihan paniikki säilytyksen suhteen tulee, eikö joko Kampin tai Ruoholahden kääntöraidetilat voisi toimia hätämajoituksena? Meinaan jos nyt joku häiriötilanne tulee, jossa junia joudutaan keskustassa kääntämään itään, niin tuskin kuitenkaan molempien asemien kääntöraiteiden kaikkia raiteita tarvitaan pahimmassakaan skenaariossa.

----------


## MaZo

> Jos ihan paniikki säilytyksen suhteen tulee, eikö joko Kampin tai Ruoholahden kääntöraidetilat voisi toimia hätämajoituksena? Meinaan jos nyt joku häiriötilanne tulee, jossa junia joudutaan keskustassa kääntämään itään, niin tuskin kuitenkaan molempien asemien kääntöraiteiden kaikkia raiteita tarvitaan pahimmassakaan skenaariossa.


Kääntöraiteet ovat huonoja pitkäaikaissäilytyspaikkoja, koska junat vuotavat mm. paineilmaa koko ajan ja akustotkaan eivät niissä kestä ikuisesti kun niitä ei käytetä. Junia pitäisi siis käytännössä aina tekohengittää silloin harvoin kun niitä otetaan ajoon ja kääntöraiteilla se on monin verroin vaikeampaa kuin varikolla. Toki hätämajoituksena pysyy junat toki tallessa, mutta ei niillä mitään käytännössä pysty tekemään kääntöraiteelta käsin. Kosteassa tunnelissa voivat varmaan vielä homehtuakin ja värikin ehkä vaihtuu, kun ulkopuolisia aina välillä kääntöraiteillekin eksyy.

----------


## APH

> Kääntöraiteet ovat huonoja pitkäaikaissäilytyspaikkoja, koska junat vuotavat mm. paineilmaa koko ajan ja akustotkaan eivät niissä kestä ikuisesti kun niitä ei käytetä. Junia pitäisi siis käytännössä aina tekohengittää silloin harvoin kun niitä otetaan ajoon ja kääntöraiteilla se on monin verroin vaikeampaa kuin varikolla. Toki hätämajoituksena pysyy junat toki tallessa, mutta ei niillä mitään käytännössä pysty tekemään kääntöraiteelta käsin. Kosteassa tunnelissa voivat varmaan vielä homehtuakin ja värikin ehkä vaihtuu, kun ulkopuolisia aina välillä kääntöraiteillekin eksyy.


Ok, ihan ymmärrettäviä syitä kyllä.

Tässä tilanteessa olisi melkein toivonut, että esimerkiksi kaksi nokkiksen vaunupareista olisi pistetty pikkuremppaan jossa infojärjestelmä olisi päivitetty nykyaikaan ja muu juna jätetty koskematta ja ajettu niillä niin pitkään, kuin vaan toimivat. Tällöin olisi vain 1 vp museoitavaksi/säilytettäväksi alkuperäisenä ja ehkä helpommin tilakin löytyisi.

----------


## msorri

> Ok, ihan ymmärrettäviä syitä kyllä.
> 
> Tässä tilanteessa olisi melkein toivonut, että esimerkiksi kaksi nokkiksen vaunupareista olisi pistetty pikkuremppaan jossa infojärjestelmä olisi päivitetty nykyaikaan ja muu juna jätetty koskematta ja ajettu niillä niin pitkään, kuin vaan toimivat. Tällöin olisi vain 1 vp museoitavaksi/säilytettäväksi alkuperäisenä ja ehkä helpommin tilakin löytyisi.


Nokkajunathan olivat ainakin peruskorjauksen hankesuunnitelmassa mukana, kunnes HSL totesi ettei niiden korjaaminen ole kannattavaa suurempien muutostarpeiden vuoksi.

----------


## Samppa

> Nokkajunathan olivat ainakin peruskorjauksen hankesuunnitelmassa mukana, kunnes HSL totesi ettei niiden korjaaminen ole kannattavaa suurempien muutostarpeiden vuoksi.


Oliko kuitenkin näin: Nokkajunathan olivat ainakin peruskorjauksen hankesuunnitelmassa mukana,  kunnes *HKL* totesi ettei niiden korjaaminen ole kannattavaa suurempien  muutostarpeiden vuoksi.

----------


## msorri

> Oliko kuitenkin näin: Nokkajunathan olivat ainakin peruskorjauksen hankesuunnitelmassa mukana,  kunnes *HKL* totesi ettei niiden korjaaminen ole kannattavaa suurempien  muutostarpeiden vuoksi.


Ei, kuten kaupunginhallituksen käsittelystä löytyy (https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he...5/khs-2017-28/), HSL totesi HKL:n suunnitelman tarkastelussa ettei niiden korjaaminen ole ilman välttämätöntä tarvetta kannattavaa.

----------


## EVhki

HKL:n Facebook-tarinassa tieto, että nokkajunat ovat Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella ja kostea ilma alkaa näkyä niissä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> HKL:n Facebook-tarinassa tieto, että nokkajunat ovat Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella ja kostea ilma alkaa näkyä niissä.


Oli myös eilen Instagramissa HKL:n tilillä sama tieto.

----------


## APH

> HKL:n Facebook-tarinassa tieto, että nokkajunat ovat Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella ja kostea ilma alkaa näkyä niissä.


Ei ole ainakaan 103-104 enää. Miksiköhän sitä kärrätään takaisin metrovarikolle? Toivottavasti ei ainakaan romutukseen menisi.

Huomattavaa on se, että 103-104 on ilmeisesti M300-junan hinauksessa, eikä ole siis suoraan itse ajettu pois Kampista.

----------


## kuukanko

Ruoholahden kääntöraide tarvitaan Kipparlahden siltatyömaasta aiheutuvan poikkeusliikenteen aikana metrojunien säilytykseen ja kaikki nokkajunan vaunuparit on siirretty takaisin metrovarikolle.

Nokkajunan vaunupareja ei peruskorjata eikä niitä tulla enää näkemään linjalla, joten on vain ajan kysymys milloin ne romutetaan.

----------


## 8.6

Nokkajuna vaikuttaa olevan huonossa kunnossa, joten on ymmärrettävää, ettei sen museointi kiinnosta harrastajia. Mielestäni nokkajuna pitäisi kuitenkin kunnostaa julkisin, esimerkiksi museoviraston, varoin, koska taajuusmuuttaja on yksi merkittävimmistä suomalaisista keksinnöistä. Monissa maissa tämä olisi itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## Prompter

> Nokkajuna vaikuttaa olevan huonossa kunnossa, joten on ymmärrettävää, ettei sen museointi kiinnosta harrastajia. Mielestäni nokkajuna pitäisi kuitenkin kunnostaa julkisin, esimerkiksi museoviraston, varoin, koska taajuusmuuttaja on yksi merkittävimmistä suomalaisista keksinnöistä. Monissa maissa tämä olisi itsestäänselvyys.


Kuinka suuri ero nokkajunien ja sarjajunien välillä on? Ainakin ovikoneisto ja telit ovat erilaiset. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, josko museointiin kelpaisi sarjayksilö.

----------


## EVhki

> Kuinka suuri ero nokkajunien ja sarjajunien välillä on? Ainakin ovikoneisto ja telit ovat erilaiset. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, josko museointiin kelpaisi sarjayksilö.


Sisustus nokkajunissa on paljon lähempänä alkuperäistä, vaikka poikkesikin hieman sarjajunista. Esim. ohjaamon seinäähän on muutettu molemmissa peruskorjauksissa. En tiedä, oliko ensimmäinen muutos pelkästään kosmeettinen vai myös rakenteellinen, mutta toisessahan ohjaamoa laajennetaan. Ja tietysti poistetaan/siirretään penkkejä ja muutetaan muutaman ikkunan kokoa pienemmäksi ohjaamon laajennuksen ja muutosten vuoksi. Samoin valaistus uusitaan selkeästi eri näköiseksi viimeisimmässä peruskorjauksessa. Aiemmin oli vain vaihdettu lampun kupu erinäköiseen. Ja peileissä ei nokkajunissa ole oranssia koteloa, en tiedä, onko uusituissa junissa peilejä muutettu mitenkään muuten. Ja tietysti informaatiojärjestelmiä ei nokkajunissa isommin ole kai päivitetty ainakaan loppuvuosina kun ei niitä ole peruskorjattu muiden vaunujen kanssa. Seinien värejä toki on myös muutettu, mutta vanhat pinnat lienevät yhä kaikissa vaunuissa seinäteippien alla ainakin sivuseinissä? Viimeisimmässä peruskorjauksessa myös sekä peruutusvalojen poistaminen ja yhdistäminen ajovaloihin sekä ovivalon ja vikavalon modernisointi muuttavat ulkoasua jonkin verran. Ja tietysti oven sulkeutumisääni on vaihdettu ensimmäisessä peruskorjauksessa.

Ajalta ennen peruskorjauksiakin muistan joitain eroja. Nokkajunien lattiassa oli metalliosia rajaamassa lattian osia tms. ja taisi oven alla olevatkin osat olla erilaiset. Ovien ikkunat ovat eri muotoiset ja tietysti ovet sulkeutuivat erilaisella liikkeellä kuin sarjajunissa. Keuloista puuttuu jonkinlaiset ulokkeet (puskurit?), jotka kaikissa muissa vaunuissa on. Sisällä jommasta kummasta päädystä taisi puuttua ikkunan alla olevat metallikotelot (mitä sitten ovatkaan). Ovien yllä ulkona olevat metallitangot/-kourut puuttuvat sarjajunista. Ikkunanpuitteet taisivat myös olla enemmänkin metallinharmaat kuin valkoiset, kuten sarjajunissa. Museoinnissa se ei toki varmaan tunnu, mutta ainakin vaunujen viimeisinä ajovuosina muistelen, että nokkajuniin ei sisälle kuulunut yhtä selvästi junan ajoäänet. Ja pikkuerona tietysti M-kirjain vaunun numerossa vaunun perässä.

Ja huomautan olevani metrossa vain matkustaja, joten yllä olevat ovat vain omia matkustajana tehtyjä havaintoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:01 ----------

Eli kyllä sarjajuna vaatisi aika paljon entisöintiä, jos se haluttaisiin alkuperäiseen asuun palauttaa. Sinänsä tykkäsin nokkajunien tyylistä vähän enemmän, mutta se voi johtua ihan niiden harvinaisista eroista ja hieman vanhahtavammasta tyylistä. Sitä sen sijaan en tiedä, ovatko nokkajunat riittävän hyvässä kunnossa museoitavaksi, kun ne vissiin ovat kärsineet ainakin kosteudesta säilytyksen vuoksi.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kuinka suuri ero nokkajunien ja sarjajunien välillä on? Ainakin ovikoneisto ja telit ovat erilaiset. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, josko museointiin kelpaisi sarjayksilö.


sarja-mallissa ovet ovat ainakin sähköiset verrattuna noihin nokkajuniin niissä on ilmaovet, ne kovasti suhisevat koneistot, lisäksi nuo ilmajarut, se sähkön ulina, joka niistä lähtee. Eroja varmaan kuljettajan työtilassa jonkun verran enemmän, matkustamossa se harmaa seinä, ne loisteputkivalot, luovat tunnelmaa.

----------


## MaZo

Ilmeisesti kokonaisen vaunuparin museoiminen ei ole saavuttanut erityisen suurta kiinnostusta ja näillä näkymin olisi säilymässä vain mahdollisesti pari yksittäistä vaunua tai vaunun palaa eri tahoilla. Loput kärrätään romutettavaksi.

Museoimisessa kannattaa kuitenkin miettiä esineiden museoarvoa. Nokkajunat ovat toki ensimmäisiä Suomessa tehtyjä liikenteeseen asti päässeitä metrojunia, mutta arkielämässä ne ovat olleet käytännössä vain prototyyppisarja suuremmalle joukolle M100 junia. Toki junat ehtivät olla pitkän rupeaman ihan arkisessakin käytössä, mutta museoinnin kannalta M100 sarjajuna edustaa paremmin sitä tuotetta, jolla on kuljetettu ihmisiä vuosikymmeniä. Tietenkin peruskorjauksissa ulkoasua on muutettu paikoin rankallakin kädellä, mutta onko tarkoitus säilyttää juna tehtaalta saapuneessa kunnossa vai niin, että siin näkyy niin sanottu "eletty elämä".

En sano, ettenkö haluaisi nokkajunaa museoitavaksi, mutta HKL:llä tai Helsingin kaupungilla ei ymmärtääkseni ole tilaa tai resursseja säilöä ja ylläpitää museokalustoa. Kaikkea ei myöskään voi säästää tuleville sukupolville ihmeteltäväksi.
Ajomoottorikäytön voi erottaa valtavasti tilaa vaativasta metrojunasta ja pistää erillään näytille ja jos oikein hurjaksi joku ryhtyy niin rakentaa ajopöydästä ja telistä toimivan kokonaisuuden jota voi "ajaa" ja fiilistellä äänimaailmaa.

----------


## mv

> Ajomoottorikäytön voi erottaa valtavasti tilaa vaativasta metrojunasta ja pistää erillään näytille ja jos oikein hurjaksi joku ryhtyy niin rakentaa ajopöydästä ja telistä toimivan kokonaisuuden jota voi "ajaa" ja fiilistellä äänimaailmaa.


Tämä kuulostaisi äkkiseltään aika vinkeältä toiminnalliselta kokonaisuudelta museoon. Erotetaan vaikka ohjaamo-osa ja muu tarvittava niin mahtuu jo huomattavasti helpommin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tämä kuulostaisi äkkiseltään aika vinkeältä toiminnalliselta kokonaisuudelta museoon. Erotetaan vaikka ohjaamo-osa ja muu tarvittava niin mahtuu jo huomattavasti helpommin.


Tähän jos vielä lisättäisiin nykyisen virtuaalitodellisuusteknologian tarjoamat mahdollisuudet antaa kenelle tahansa mahdollisuus kuljettaa junaa "aidolla" metroradalla ajosimulaattoreiden tyyliin niin veikkaisinpa että suosio olisi kohtalaisen hyvä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Joku M100 junista pitäisi kyllä museoida ja restauroida mahdollisimman alkuperäiseksi ja myös ajokuntoiseksi. Mulle on sama onko se joku nokkajunista vai sarjajunista, niin samanlaisia ne ovat matkustajien näkökulmista. Ajatelkaa vaikka tilannetta 30 vuoden päästä, silloin ei varman mikään M100 enää kulje vuoroliikenteessä ja olisi harmi jos kaikki olisi romutettu. 

Miten on muuten raitiovaunujen kanssa, onko päätetty museoida joku Nr1 eli nivelvaunu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Miten on muuten raitiovaunujen kanssa, onko päätetty museoida joku Nr1 eli nivelvaunu? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Nr1-sarjan ensimmäinen vaunu numero 31 on säilytetty ja on ilmeisesti tarkoitus joskus entisöidä. Tämä tieto löytyy SRS:n nettisivuilta.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

Itse olisin halukas säilyttämään 103-106.

----------


## MaZo

Kuuleman mukaan nyt olisi tilanne sellainen, että nokkajunien taru päättyy tässä ihan lähiaikoina. Vuodenvaihteen tienoilta alkaen saapuville M300 optiojunille tarvitaan tilaa ja nokkajunat pitää saada pois. Kaksi menee siis suoraa romuksi ja yhdestä mahdollisesti pätkäistään talteen vain pieni osa.

----------


## Makke93

> Kuuleman mukaan nyt olisi tilanne sellainen, että nokkajunien taru päättyy tässä ihan lähiaikoina. Vuodenvaihteen tienoilta alkaen saapuville M300 optiojunille tarvitaan tilaa ja nokkajunat pitää saada pois. Kaksi menee siis suoraa romuksi ja yhdestä mahdollisesti pätkäistään talteen vain pieni osa.


Eikö Roihupellossa ole muka tilaa? Laajennuksen kaavamuutoksessa sanotaan valmistauduttavan 25 nelivaunuisen junan lisäykseen, eli sekä olemassa oleviin 20 M300 vaunuun ja nyt näihin viiteen lisää. 

Nokkajunathan olivat olleet Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella siltaremonttiin asti. Eikö ne voi olla siellä runsasta vuotta sen aikaa kunnes Kivenlahden jatke aloittaa ja Sammavuoren varikko saadaan käyttöön? Vai tarvitaanko kääntöraiteitakin uudemmalle kalustolle kunnes Sammalvuori on valmis?

----------


## EVhki

> Kuuleman mukaan nyt olisi tilanne sellainen, että nokkajunien taru päättyy tässä ihan lähiaikoina. Vuodenvaihteen tienoilta alkaen saapuville M300 optiojunille tarvitaan tilaa ja nokkajunat pitää saada pois. Kaksi menee siis suoraa romuksi ja yhdestä mahdollisesti pätkäistään talteen vain pieni osa.


Luuletko, että näistä olisi mahdollista saada etukäteen tietoa, jos on tulossa jonkun siirtokuljetuksen yhteydessä vielä mahdollisuus nähdä niitä?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Luuletko, että näistä olisi mahdollista saada etukäteen tietoa, jos on tulossa jonkun siirtokuljetuksen yhteydessä vielä mahdollisuus nähdä niitä?


HKL on toistaiseksi vielä osa Helsingin kaupunkia niin pystyisiköhän nokkajunat säästäämään kuntalaisaloitteen avulla?  Nokkajunat olivat kuitenkin protojunia(M1-M6) lukuunottamatta Helsingin ensimmäiset metrot. Luulisi että moni ihminen ymmärtäisi sellaisen arvon.

----------


## MaZo

> Eikö Roihupellossa ole muka tilaa? Laajennuksen kaavamuutoksessa sanotaan valmistauduttavan 25 nelivaunuisen junan lisäykseen, eli sekä olemassa oleviin 20 M300 vaunuun ja nyt näihin viiteen lisää. 
> 
> Nokkajunathan olivat olleet Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella siltaremonttiin asti. Eikö ne voi olla siellä runsasta vuotta sen aikaa kunnes Kivenlahden jatke aloittaa ja Sammavuoren varikko saadaan käyttöön? Vai tarvitaanko kääntöraiteitakin uudemmalle kalustolle kunnes Sammalvuori on valmis?


Varikolta puuttuu kaksi säilytysraidetta, joille on pohja olemassa. Liekö ne tuossa kaavamuutoksessa mukana. Joka tapauksessa olen ymmärtänyt, että tilaa ei ole ja muutenkin läpi ajettavilla raiteilla seisova liikuntakyvytön juna vaikeuttaa varikon logistiikkaa.
Ruoholahden kääntöraiteen olosuhteet ovat sellaiset, että mitä pidempään junat siellä ovat sitä vähemmän järkeä niitä on säästää. Junat piti tuoda sieltä pois, kun kääntöraide tarvittiin johonkin muuhun käyttöön, eli en tiedä onko nyt edes mahdollista pitää junia kääntöraiteella odottamassa positiivisempaa tulevaisuutta.




> Luuletko, että näistä olisi mahdollista saada etukäteen tietoa, jos on tulossa jonkun siirtokuljetuksen yhteydessä vielä mahdollisuus nähdä niitä?


Yleensä kuljetuksia ei julisteta, ettei häiriökäyttäytyjät pääse vaunuja sotkemaan. Vaikka nyt junia viedäänkin romutettavaksi, oranssi väri varmasti vetää puoleensa oman taiteensa muille pakkosyöttämisestä kiinnostuneita ja maanteilla matkaava tuherrus saa näkyvyyttä päämäärästä huolimatta.




> HKL on toistaiseksi vielä osa Helsingin kaupunkia niin pystyisiköhän nokkajunat säästäämään kuntalaisaloitteen avulla?  Nokkajunat olivat kuitenkin protojunia(M1-M6) lukuunottamatta Helsingin ensimmäiset metrot. Luulisi että moni ihminen ymmärtäisi sellaisen arvon.


Onhan näillä toki historiallista arvoa ja itsekin toivoisin kaiken vanhan kaluston säästyvän jälkipolvien ihmeteltäväksi. Säilömiseen ja ylläpitoon pitäisi kuitenkin olla tilaa ja rahaa, joita ei minun ymmärtääkseni nyt ole kumpaakaan. Yhtiöittämissuunnitelma tuskin parantaa tilannetta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Onhan näillä toki historiallista arvoa ja itsekin toivoisin kaiken vanhan kaluston säästyvän jälkipolvien ihmeteltäväksi. Säilömiseen ja ylläpitoon pitäisi kuitenkin olla tilaa ja rahaa, joita ei minun ymmärtääkseni nyt ole kumpaakaan. Yhtiöittämissuunnitelma tuskin parantaa tilannetta.


Luulisi ettei tila ainakaan ole mikään ongelma jos halua on tarpeeksi. Eihän niitä täydy säilyttää metroverkolla vaan ne voidaan hinata jonnekin käyttämättömälle raiteelle valtion rataverkolla.

Raha voi olla ongelma mutta taaskin jos on halua niin valtion kaupungilta varmaan heruisi tarpeeksi rahaa säilytykseen.

----------


## 8.6

Mielestäni Museoviraston pitäisi myöntää huomattava avustus ainakin yhden Nokkajunan vaunuparin museointiin. Virasto on erikseen maininnut myöntävänsä liikenteen kulttuuriperinnön avustuksia, ja maailman ensimmäinen taajuusmuuttajakäyttöinen kulkuneuvo historialliselta arvoltaan hyvin suuri.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei se Museovirasto myönnä mitään, jos ei kukaan hae. Pitäisi olla joku sellainen taho, jolla on kiinnostusta, uskottavuutta ja tilat. Vaan eipä sellaista tahoa taida tästä maasta löytyä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei se Museovirasto myönnä mitään, jos ei kukaan hae. Pitäisi olla joku sellainen taho, jolla on kiinnostusta, uskottavuutta ja tilat. Vaan eipä sellaista tahoa taida tästä maasta löytyä.


Lisäksi valtionavustuksen saamiseksi tulee tuolla taholla olla realistinen ja todennettava taloudellinen resurssi/intressi toiminnan ylläpitämiseksi pitkällä tähtäimellä sekä toimintaan liittyvä osaaminen. Ehkäpä kyseeseen voi tulla jokin raideliikennemuseo tai vastaava, jos sellainen on olemassa?

----------


## Vainma

> Lisäksi valtionavustuksen saamiseksi tulee tuolla taholla olla realistinen ja todennettava taloudellinen resurssi/intressi toiminnan ylläpitämiseksi pitkällä tähtäimellä sekä toimintaan liittyvä osaaminen. Ehkäpä kyseeseen voi tulla jokin raideliikennemuseo tai vastaava, jos sellainen on olemassa?


Ainakaan Hyvinkään rautatiemuseo ei ole niitä aikaisemmin halunnut ottaa kokoelmiinsa. (Ehkäpä juuri tilanpuutteen takia?)
Siellä niiden paikka kyllä eniten olisi, kun ovathan ne saman tehtaan tuotoksia monen muun VR:n kaluston kanssa.

Onneksi youtubessa on sentään videoita nokkajunasta, joten täysin kokonaan se ei tuleviltakaan sukupolvilta pääse katoamaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Kuuleman mukaan nyt olisi tilanne sellainen, että nokkajunien taru päättyy tässä ihan lähiaikoina. Vuodenvaihteen tienoilta alkaen saapuville M300 optiojunille tarvitaan tilaa ja nokkajunat pitää saada pois. Kaksi menee siis suoraa romuksi ja yhdestä mahdollisesti pätkäistään talteen vain pieni osa.


Onko asiasta tuoreempaa tietoa, kun vuodenvaihde alkaa jo olla aikas lähellä?

----------


## MaZo

> Onko asiasta tuoreempaa tietoa, kun vuodenvaihde alkaa jo olla aikas lähellä?


Viimeinen tieto jonka olen itse saanut (joka on jo aika vanha) oli, että lokakuun aikana pitäisi tulla päätös romutuksesta. En tiedä onko päätöstä vielä tehty.

----------


## tkp

M102 lähdössä kierrätykseen https://www.facebook.com/kuusakoski....4166663885203/

----------


## APH

> M102 lähdössä kierrätykseen https://www.facebook.com/kuusakoski....4166663885203/


HKL:n Facebook-sivuilla mainittu, että tänään viisi vanhaa metrovaunua lähtee kierrätykseen - onko joku nokkiksen vaunuista saanut lisäaikaa kenties museotilan etsimiselle?

Harmi juttu joka tapauksessa. Olisin nuo mielelläni nähnyt itse peruskorjattunakin säilyttäen toki omat pienet erikoisuutensa, kiipeämissuojien puutteen ja sadevesikourut oven päällä. Nythän M100-junia on nykyiseen liikennöintipituuteen nähden aina yksi liikaa/liian vähän, joku vaunupari jää vääjäämättä aina yksin. 

Olen myös vuoden 2017 jälkeen odottanut jotain museoajoa tai vastaavaa, kun kuitenkin maailmankin mittakaavassa kyse on erittäin merkittävistä junista tekniikkansa osalta. Ovien sulkemismerkkiääni, hieman sarjajunista eroava äänimaailma ja 90-lukua hönkivät kuulutukset olivat jotenkin oma juttunsa kuitenkin.

----------


## EVhki

HKL vastasi kyselyyni, että vaunu 104 menee museokäyttöön Helsingin kaupunginmuseoon. Kertoivat sen olleen parhaassa kunnossa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> HKL vastasi kyselyyni, että vaunu 104 menee museokäyttöön Helsingin kaupunginmuseoon. Kertoivat sen olleen parhaassa kunnossa.


No hienoa, että edes jotain säilyy. Kaupunginmuseolla ei vaan taida olla oikein mitään paikkaa, missä sitä säilytetään.

----------


## EVhki

> No hienoa, että edes jotain säilyy. Kaupunginmuseolla ei vaan taida olla oikein mitään paikkaa, missä sitä säilytetään.


Itsekin jäin miettimään, mitä tuo käytännössä tarkoittaa. Siihen eivät ainakaan toistaiseksi vastanneet, tietävätkö käytännön suunnitelmista. Mahtaisikohan Ratikkamuseoon järjestyä mitenkään tilaa? Pienihän se kyllä on ja ansaitsisi isommat tilat laajemmillekin kokoelmille erityisesti tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Jos saan HKL:ltä tai Helsingin kaupunginmuseolta jotain tietoa asiasta, niin laitan kyllä tänne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

Instagramista löytyy kuvia vaunun 101 lähtövalmisteluista.

----------


## EVhki

Nähtävästi romutus on jo käynnissä, tältä videolta löytyy kuvia, joissa näkyy ainakin 102:sta kuvia, joissa ohjaamon päätä on jo romutettu.

----------


## EVhki

Helsingin kaupunginmuseo vastasi tiedusteluuni seuraavasti:




> Kaupunginmuseo on pitkään odottanut tilaisuuttaa saada metrovaunu  tai edes osa siitä  kokoelmiin ja nyt tämä on toteutumassa. Tiedotamme metrovaunun siirrosta kokoelmiin, kun olemme vastaanottaneet sen.


Positiivista, jos näin. Joskin aiemmin on tullut kuva, ettei nokkajunalle ole ollut ottajia tarjolla.

----------


## 339-DF

"Tai edes osa sitä". Veikkaan, että siitä rälläköidään parin metrin pätkä talteen ja loput lähtee Kuusakoskelle. Ne pari metriä jää jonnekin varastoon, mistä sitten myöhemmin Kuusakoskelle.

----------


## EVhki

Linkkaan tämän nokkajunien kierrätys- ja romutusvideon tännekin, kun nuo tiedotteet, josta tuo myös löytyy katoavat aika herkästi tiedotevirtaan. Aika rajuakin videomateriaalia romutuksesta tuossa videossa.

_EDIT: vaihdettu linnki YouTube-linkkiin, kun se ehkä säilyy paremmin ajan kanssa kuin HKL:n käyttämä Dropbox-linkki_

----------


## Compact

Ratikkamuseo menee kiinni ensi viikonloppuna. Ja avataan uudistetun pysyvän näyttelyn muodossa keväällä 2022. Luultavasti sinne tungetaan jotain ihmeen kautta se puolikas metrojunaa, mene tiedä.

Tällä viikolla ehtii vielä katsomaan niitä muutamaa museoratikkaa jotka siellä vielä on. Pakkohan sieltä on jotain poistaa jos ja kun ihan oikea metrojuna sinne sisälle pääsee?

----------


## EVhki

Helsingin kaupunkiympäristön tämänpäiväisten Facebook-kuvien perusteella 106 (ja voisi veikata toisen kuvissa olevan vaunun olevan 105) ovat lähteneet romutukseen.

----------


## MaZo

> Helsingin kaupunkiympäristön tämänpäiväisten Facebook-kuvien perusteella 106 (ja voisi veikata toisen kuvissa olevan vaunun olevan 105) ovat lähteneet romutukseen.


Voin vahvistaa, että toinen vaunu oli 105 (vaikka se olikin loogisesti riittävällä varmuudella pääteltävissä). Siihen näytti olevan kokeiltu trukin piikkejäkin kylkeen jo varikolla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ratikkamuseo menee kiinni ensi viikonloppuna. Ja avataan uudistetun pysyvän näyttelyn muodossa keväällä 2022. Luultavasti sinne tungetaan jotain ihmeen kautta se puolikas metrojunaa, mene tiedä.
> 
> Tällä viikolla ehtii vielä katsomaan niitä muutamaa museoratikkaa jotka siellä vielä on. Pakkohan sieltä on jotain poistaa jos ja kun ihan oikea metrojuna sinne sisälle pääsee?


alkuperäinen museo ennen katsomon rakentamista oli paras. Ilmeisesti huonommaksi menee taas

----------


## EVhki

> alkuperäinen museo ennen katsomon rakentamista oli paras. Ilmeisesti huonommaksi menee taas


Kävin tänään pitkästä aikaa katsomassa museota. Nykyisen ainoita positiivisia puolia vanhempaan verrattuna lienee se, että kolmeen ratikkaan pääsee sisällekin. Aiemmin museon parempina aikoina pääsi kai vain yhteen, ainakin omana elinaikanani. Muuten toki tuo nykyinen on aika ankea verhoin rajattuine kapeine tiloineen.

Museossa kysyin tulevista muutoksista, mutta eivät oikein edes tienneet, mitä muutoksia sinne on tulossa. Eivät myöskään olleet varmoja tulevasta kalustosta. Olettivat nykyisen kaluston säilyvän ja että metro ei olisi tulossa sinne. Kumpikin kuulosti kuitenkin lähinnä mututuntumalla sanotulta, kun metronkin osalta viittasivat museon olevan ratikkamuseo. Eikös siellä kuitenkin joku bussikin ennen vanhaan ollut?

----------


## Salomaa

Siellä oli johdinauto. Yksi niistä, joka ajoi 14:n linjaa. Mallista osaa täällä joku kertoa paremmin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Siellä oli Valmet-johdinbussi mallia JE, HKL 605, vuodelta 1949. Kuva. Toinenkin kuva.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

Hyvä että yksi vaunu edes säilyy mutta olisi ollut omasta mielestäni kivempi jos olisivat säilyttäneet kokonaisen vaunuparin (eli myös 103 eikä pelkästään 104)

----------


## Salomaa

> "Tai edes osa sitä". Veikkaan, että siitä rälläköidään parin metrin pätkä talteen ja loput lähtee Kuusakoskelle. Ne pari metriä jää jonnekin varastoon, mistä sitten myöhemmin Kuusakoskelle.


Politiikka on samaa, kun arvokkaissa puutaloissa Marian sairaalan alueella ja Mäntyniemen vieressä. Annetaan tiedotusvälineille ja kaupunkilaisille käsitys että talot säilyvät jossain toisessa paikassa. Sitten alkaa hirsien seisottaminen ulkona ja selittelyt: "Rakennuspaikka vaatii toimenpiteitä" tai "ostajan kanssa täsmennetään asioita" tai "rakentamisessa ilmennyt vaikeuksia". Tätä vaihetta kestää muutaman vuoden jsa sitten asia "unohdetaan". Suomeksi; Siirto = Purku

----------


## EVhki

Mikä mahtaa olla vaunujen 103 ja 104 tilanne? Ei ole osunut omaan silmään mitään uutta. Ovatko molemmat yhä varikolla? Vai onko 103 jo romutettu ja/tai 104 luovutettu kaupunginmuseolle?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nyt on #104 siirretty museon kokoelmakeskukseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt on #104 siirretty museon kokoelmakeskukseen.


Missäs tämä kokoelmakeskus nykyään sijaitsee?

----------


## EVhki

> Nyt on #104 siirretty museon kokoelmakeskukseen.


Onko sille mitään suunnitelmia vai jääkö seisomaan yleisöltä piilossa? Tai tuleeko joku peruskorjaus?

Entä onko 103 jo romutettu?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Onko sille mitään suunnitelmia vai jääkö seisomaan yleisöltä piilossa? Tai tuleeko joku peruskorjaus?
> 
> Entä onko 103 jo romutettu?


Facebookista Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ja Helsingin Kaupunginmuseo sivuilta vaan katsoin että siirretty kokoelmakeskukseen.


Kaupunginmuseo on pitkään odottanut saavansa metrovaunun kokoelmiin ja joulupukki  tai oikeammin HKL - täytti toiveemme joulukuussa! 

Useimmat museoesineet ovat nostettavissa pumppukärryillä tai ainakin trukilla, mutta tämä ei...  Valokuvissa kokoelmakeskukseen siirrettävä M104 nokkajuna on yksi kuudesta ensimmäisestä metrojunasta vuodelta 1977. Niitä edelsivät koejunat. Suunnittelun lähtökohtana olivat talviolosuhteet, koska Helsinkiin rakennettiin maailman pohjoisinta metroa.  

Metroliikenne keskustasta Itäkeskukseen alkoi tasan 40 vuotta sitten, vuonna 1982, pitkän suunnittelun jälkeen. Asukkaiden ja henkilöautojen määrän kasvaessa oli arvioitu, ettei Helsingin katuverkosto riitä sekä joukkoliikenteelle että yksityisautoille. Metrolla haluttiin myös varmistaa nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyinen joukkoliikenne.  

Kuva 1. Lastausovella.  
Kuva 2. Nokka sisällä kokoelmakeskuksessa! 

Lähde https://www.raitio.org/metro/helsink...to/m100-sarja/

Kaupunginmuseo tallentaa Helsinkiä ja helsinkiläisten elämää kokoelmiinsa, joihin kuuluu esineitä aina raitiovaunuista Alepan muovikasseihin, Helsinki-aiheisia valokuvia sekä taideteoksia. Tervetuloa tutustumaan kaupunginmuseon esinekokoelmiin ja kokoelmatyöhön museon sosiaalisen median kanavissa aina tiistaisin. 

#helsinginkaupunginmuseo #joukkoliikenne #kokoelmatyö #metro #museoesine
Kaupunkiliikenne Oy

Siinä julkaisun teksti.

----------


## MaZo

> Onko sille mitään suunnitelmia vai jääkö seisomaan yleisöltä piilossa? Tai tuleeko joku peruskorjaus?
> 
> Entä onko 103 jo romutettu?


103 on romutettu

----------


## Compact

> Nyt on #104 siirretty museon kokoelmakeskukseen.


Nyt kiinnostaa vielä että onko myös 104:n telit tallessa? HKM:n kuvassa on vain pelkkä vaunukori rekan lavalla eli siis talteen olisi otettu vain metrojunan puolikkaasta sen korirakenne.

----------

